# The Chronicles of Arden | LGBT epic fantasy series | Book three now LIVE!



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

*Book Three: Battle Dawn is now LIVE! Book Four coming early 2017!*









Hi everyone! My debut book, "A Call to Arms: Book One of the Chronicles of Arden", is live on Amazon. It's an LGBT Epic Fantasy novel.​****156 reviews--4.3 average star rating!****​
​
Here's the blurb:

Gibben Nemesio is in trouble.

His parents are dead, his sister is missing, and he's been left the sole provider for his two younger brothers. With a war brewing in the east and no guarantee of surviving another brutal winter, Gib's life is plagued by uncertainty. To make matters worse, he suddenly finds himself uprooted from his home and drafted into the army.

Forced to leave his siblings behind, Gib reports to Silver City, where he enrolls in the legendary Academy of Arden. An outsider and misfit, Gib struggles to blend in among the highborn city folk. His charming candor eventually wins him a handful of friends--an enigmatic mage trainee with a secret, a young girl who has defied tradition by joining the military, and a prince looking to escape his stifling, royal life. But his new-found comrades may not be able to help when Gib alone overhears a traitorous plot--a scheme so horrible that if seen to fruition, all of Arden will suffer for it. It's up to Gib to convince the High Council of Arden to act, to stop the terrible danger, before it's too late.

Approximately 101,000 words and 313 pages. Epic Fantasy/LGBT Fiction. Free to borrow for KU members. ​
*Nightfall: Book Two of the Chronicles of Arden* is now available to purchase on Amazon. It's also free to borrow for Kindle Unlimited subscribers.​****44 reviews--4.4 average star rating!****

Buy it today: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X1UTEBW








Blurb:

Gibben Nemesio thought his life was over the day he received a conscription notice demanding he train to be a soldier. When he left his home for Silver City, he never expected he'd thwart a terrible plot to murder the King and become an overnight hero--and he definitely hadn't expected to find love in the form of a handsome mage trainee named Joel.

Three years later, Gib has fought his way from lowborn farmer to hold the coveted position as understudy to the seneschal. Despite heightening tensions between the King and High Council and the rumors of impending war still terrorizing the people of Arden, Gib finds solace in the company of his wise mentor, loyal friends, and beloved companion.

But with the arrival of an ominous message from a powerful enemy in the north, Gib quickly realizes peace is fleeting in a world where chaos lurks in every shadow, and treacherous forces--from both outside the country and within--threaten to destroy everything he holds dear.

In _Nightfall_, the second chapter of the epic fantasy series _The Chronicles of Arden_, the adventure continues. 150,000 words. Epic fantasy. LGBT fiction.

*Battle Dawn: Book Three of the Chronicles of Arden* is now available to purchase on Amazon as of September 1st. Free to borrow for Kindle Unlimited subscribers.​****13 reviews--4.5 average star rating!****

Buy it today: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LBVWJQE








Blurb:

For Gibben Nemesio, life hasn't been easy.

Orphaned as a child and drafted into the army at thirteen, he's no stranger to adversity. He's fought hard for his coveted position as Seneschal Koal's understudy and ever harder to make certain his young brothers live to see adulthood. Gib is prepared to sacrifice anything to ensure those closest to him, from his family and friends to his mentor and even the missing piece of his heart, remain safe.

But the stakes are higher than ever before. His beloved country, Arden, is in trouble. The new ruler has just sent the army to war. Gib's world is shattered anew as he finds himself marching toward a dark and uncertain fate in the faraway sands of Shiraz.

Even with so much to lose, Gib goes bravely. But bravery will only stretch so far in a hostile land prowled by ruthless raiders and other creatures too sinister to speak of-and all the courage in the world may not be enough to keep his family, friends, and Gib himself alive when they ride into battle.

In _Battle Dawn_, the third chapter of the epic fantasy series _The Chronicles of Arden_, the adventure continues. 122,000 words. Epic fantasy. LGBT fiction.​


----------



## karendawn (Aug 4, 2014)

Since I was the line editor on this book, I don't think it's right for me to do a formal review for _A Call to Arms_ but I do want to put in an informal plug for this book. I greatly enjoyed it--so much so that while I was editing, I often had to stop myself and go back to reread passages because I had gotten so caught up in the story that I wasn't paying as close attention to my editing! Great world-building and solid characters that the reader can care about. I'm eagerly awaiting the next book!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks Karen! You did such an amazing job editing! It was a joy to work with you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*p.s. As Karen is the editor, we will consider the two of you together as one person for purposes of bumping the thread.  *


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks Ann. 

Giving this thread it's weekly bump!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Weekly bump! "A Call to Arms" is FREE for two days (10/30 & 10/31)!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Giving this a bump!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Weekly bump!

_reminder -- one or two word posts are generally not allowed and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

"A Call to Arms" is up to 34 reviews, with an average of 4.2!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

I hope any and all lurkers had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Happy 2015, everyone! 

Making good progress on the follow-up to "A Call to Arms". Tentatively predicting an early March release, depending on if the book is ready for editing by mid-February and if my editor can squeeze it into her schedule.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

"A Call to Arms" is FREE today, as well as Saturday the 10th! Pick up your copy.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Weekly bump! "A Call to Arms" has officially been live for three months now!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Weekly bump. Bookbub ad coming up next week! So much excitement!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

BookBub promo was AMAZING! Weekly bump!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Weekly bump. Book two is coming along nicely!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Just finished writing a super intense chapter of "Nightfall". I can't wait to share it with everyone!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Getting so anxious to finish "Nightfall." My manuscript just keeps getting longer and longer.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Been a while since I've bumped this thread, so here goes!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

"Nightfall" manuscript just passed 120k words. Closing in on the last few weeks of writing! Wooooooo!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Unofficial release date for "Nightfall" set for May 4th!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

"Nightfall" manuscript is with the editor. Can't wait to get the polished copy back!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Teaser for "Nightfall" is available to read on my website here:

http://www.shirilunanott.com/future-projects.html


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Three weeks until "Nightfall" arrives! Now back to work on book three.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

"Nightfall" is with the proofreader. Only a few weeks left to go!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

"Nightfall" is being formatted and it should be live in 3-5 days!


----------



## IloveKindleAV (Nov 1, 2012)

Shiriluna Nott said:


> "Nightfall" is being formatted and it should be live in 3-5 days!


Hi Shiriluna,

I wish I could read e-book called "A Call To Arms" but it was too late because deadline was over May 13th thru May 15th.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Dropped you a private message. 

The PAPERBACK version of Nightfall has been proofed and should be live on Amazon within the next few days. Yay!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Happy belated birthday to me. I'm officially in my 30's now. 

Battle Dawn is coming along (a little slowly, as I'm in the process of putting a house on the market and moving across the country). Still aiming for an early fall release. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## IloveKindleAV (Nov 1, 2012)

Shiriluna Nott said:


> Happy belated birthday to me. I'm officially in my 30's now.
> 
> Battle Dawn is coming along (a little slowly, as I'm in the process of putting a house on the market and moving across the country). Still aiming for an early fall release. I'll keep everyone updated.


Happy Belated Birthday to you, Shiriluna Nott!!! Enjoy your special day!!! Have a marvelous one!!! .
Good Luck for house market. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you! I'm (almost) all moved into my new house in NY. Things have been super stressful the past few weeks but I am looking forward to diving back into book three now that it's a bit calmer.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Giving this a bump. Getting back into "writing mode". And very excited for Camp NaNo starting tomorrow morning.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

A Call to Arms is free today and tomorrow (July 9-10). Get a copy now if you haven't already!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

This week I'm running a sale on Nightfall (Book Two). Through the 21st, the novel is only .99 cents.


----------



## kcmorgan (Jan 9, 2013)

Grabbed them both. I look forward to reading them.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for picking them up, Kc. I hope you enjoy them. 

Two days left on the Kindle Countdown Deal. Nightfall will go back to it's usual price of 3.99 on July 22.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Just giving this its weekly bump. 

For any fans of the series who may be lurking, I am currently looking for one or two BETA readers for Book Three (Battle Dawn).

Please private message me or email me ([email protected]) for more information. Thanks!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Still looking for one more beta reader.

Giving this thread its weekly bump!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't believe we're almost half-way through August. Where have the days been going?


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Giving this thread it's weekly bump to the top!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Book one is FREE today through the 10th (Saturday!). Pick up your copy while you have the chance.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't believe NaNoWriMo starts tomorrow!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Day 8 of NaNo = catch-up day for this procrastinator.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Giving this a bump up since it's been a few weeks!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

I hope everyone has gotten their shopping done. Can't believe Christmas is four days away!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Book one (A Call to Arms) is FREE through Jan 7th, and book two (Nightfall) is on SALE for .99 through the 13th!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Book Three: Battle Dawn cover art:


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Sneak peek from Battle Dawn coming next week!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey ya'll! Battle Dawn (book three) is officially LIVE!

Check it out today: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LBVWJQE

Kindle Unlimited subscribers read for free.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

TITLE ANNOUNCEMENT for Book Four of the Chronicles of Arden: EXILE.

Aiming for a January 2017 release. Woohoo!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Some Monday morning funnies. 










Now off to write the day away.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Where has September gone? I can't believe it's almost October!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Just a quick reminder that Battle Dawn (book three) is on sale this week! Discounted until the 22nd of November!


----------

